# CAAD12 Disc max rotor size (front)



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

I love going fast DH, but need to stop on occasion.

I'm starting to explore new rigs and saw the CAAD12 disc has a 140 mm front rotor.

Can I go to a 160mm if I want? The clearance on the fork looked a tad tight.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

ziscwg said:


> I love going fast DH, but need to stop on occasion.



And you need discs for that I take it? Oh boy...











Substantively, let me say neither my 160mm or 180mm [front] disc All Road bikes stop better than either my 7800 or 6700 rim brake bikes with cool stop pads with machined rims. [HED, Pacenti, A23s, 7805-SL]

And I have some BR650 long reach on a SS that are among the best braking with kool stops and high quality rims.

The only time I would say the disc work better is in very wet conditions, and I rarely bomb descents with standing water myself.  And in very wet the noise is pretty annoying. Changing flats in the wet is a lot better though. No grey muck on everything...


If you want a new bike, have at it.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

robt57 said:


> And you need discs for that I take it? Oh boy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, can the CAAD12 take a 160mm disk?

Disks just for DH? Not really. 

Ideally, DH with 50 mm carbon hoopies chewing my stem. While carbon rims have improved, I don't have them because I do have many descents where I need solid, consistent braking. Plus, the force required to engage the brakes (hydro) would be so nice on the last mile or two of long DH runs.

I also don't think twice about riding on smoothish dirt or even mud.

I was pulling grey muck off my rims and brake pads from last Sundays ride. While the brakes worked, I think I lost 2 mm of brake pad with the crude that seemed to stick to my rim.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

ziscwg said:


> So, can the CAAD12 take a 160mm disk?


Dunno, mine is a custom Steel All Road frame/bike. Sorry, no help form me there.. maybe at all.


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

I tried a 160 on the front of my synapse and didn't like it. I was locking up the 160 front on wet/slick technical down hills. If you go with a 160 front I would also go with a 160 rear.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Need it or not, yes, 160mm rotors fit on the CAAD12, front and rear... The CAAD12 Disc 105 even comes stock with 160's. :thumbsup:


----------



## wrshultz (Feb 10, 2005)

Dan Gerous said:


> Need it or not, yes, 160mm rotors fit on the CAAD12, front and rear... The CAAD12 Disc 105 even comes stock with 160's. :thumbsup:


Dan, I seem to recall that you tried a 160mm rotor on the front of your Synapse Carbon. Did you use the Shimano SM-MA-F180P/P2 post-to-post adapter on your fork? Thanks, Bill


----------

